# Exceptionally smooth countersinks



## Karson

It looks like the hole does not go all the way to the point. Is it hard to use in hard wood. How about in a portable drill or a drill press. Any difference?


----------



## sry

That's a really good point Karson. Since the cutting edge does not go all the way to the tip you need to make sure that you drill the pilot hole first. If you don't drill the hole first it won't work (might be able to force it on the drill press, but why would you want to?). If there is a pilot hole it cut like a hot knife through butter with both the drill press and a cordless drill.


----------



## patron

thanks for the review ,
i always wondered about these ,
the star-point ones chatter ,
and leave a hex hole !


----------



## treeman

I just got a similar set from Lee Valley and I agree with Steve. These are by far the best countersinks I have ever used.


----------



## Rev_John

Wow, I wondered about these myself. It seems like there is now something else added to my shop list. (I'm sure my wife will thank you.) Thanks for the review.


----------



## gwurst

It is a much better countersink. Certainly the best I've used. The HF star-shaped ones are terrible!


----------



## Dusty56

Isn't it strange that the more cutting edges there are , the worse the hole is.? 
I also wasted too much money on the "star" shaped multi-cutter countersinks in the past. 
I've had great results with my *Insty-Bit* combination (drill and countersink) bits , and they're 1/4" hex drive as well : )


----------



## longgone

I bought a set of these about a month ago after reading several positive reviews. I completely agree that they are the best countersinks I have used. I threw my old star type countersinks away after the first use of the new ones.


----------



## Kentuk55

thnx for the info. I've been ponderin pickin these up. Appreciate the review


----------



## spudhogg

Thanks for the review. I need to pick up a set. The flute not going to the tip is a plus as it would make it easier to center in the pilot hole.


----------

